# Broward, Miami, PB



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

This weekend (tonight at midnight) Dania Cut Off.

Tuesday at Mingo...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Whos fishing where this weekend??
> 
> ZW


Mingo......
dark and early.....
snook season has arrived.......
tomorrow 5:30 ramp.....
u down?


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Matt, I"ll be out at the cut-off tonight also. I'll keep my eyes out for ya.

Zack


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Zack, Did you do any good ?

2-over size last night and only skarks at mingo last two trips.

I did go hog hunting fri in Okechobee and got a very nice meat pig..(with my .45 hand gun)

vac is over and i hit the office in the am...


----------



## falcon (Dec 11, 2006)

I need to get out more


----------

